# Buying a Directv HD DVR



## gigascott (May 3, 2006)

I want to upgrade the Directv DVR in my bonus room to a HD DVR. I called Directv and they said that I could buy a HD DVR for around $160 but I would have to commit to Directv for another two years. I don't want to commit to Directv for another 2 years just in case something better comes along. Is there somewhere I can buy a new HD DVR? Thanks.

-gigascott


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ebay.


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

Amazon.com


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Shaqdan said:


> Amazon.com


The OP doesn't want to extend his contract.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You "buy" a dvr anywhere and when you activate it extends your contract 2 years, does it not?

Realistically... do you live in an area where you see verizon fios trucks? If not, then chances are your choices won't be changing for the next 2 years.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> You "buy" a dvr anywhere and when you activate it extends your contract 2 years, does it not?
> 
> ...


Owned DVRs do not extend your contract 2 years.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Owned DVRs do not extend your contract 2 years.


But just about the only place to "buy" an "owned" DVR is on Ebay, which was mentioned in the second post, so this thread has run its course.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> But just about the only place to "buy" an "owned" DVR is on Ebay, which was mentioned in the second post, so this thread has run its course.


Really?..... Wow......


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> But just about the only place to "buy" an "owned" DVR is on Ebay, which was mentioned in the second post, so this thread has run its course.


And more often than not, not even on eBay.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

To expand:

Any retailer you order from will only offer LEASED equipment. What you are paying is the one-time lease fee. Even at full price ($199), the upfront cost for a leased receiver is much lower than buying the receiver from DirecTV outright ($499). And DirecTV is the only source to buy new equipment outright, except for the HR21 Pro.

So, the only other alternative is to buy a used, OWNED (not leased) receiver. The problem is that 80% of the receivers that are advertised as owned are actually leased (many don't understand the difference, and the rest just don't care that they're screwing someone over). If you are looking at an "owned" receiver, you need to get the access card and RID# and call DirecTV. Ask for the Access Card department, then give them those numbers and verify the receiver is owned, no longer active, and has a zero balance. If those things aren't true, move along.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Just remember when you are thinking about buying a used receiver...

When buying a used receiver, you have to talk to the access card distribution team NOT A FRONT LINE CSR and check THREE things.

-The receiver must be owned
-The receiver must be disconnected
-The receiver must be tied to an account in good standing, not in collections.

It doesn't matter about pay per view and a balance pending on the card. The card gets replaced, that is what holds the charge. There is a way to reuse the card, but if you are dumb enough to hook it to a phone line or internet after using that method, you will get billed for any balance on the card. It is much less of a headache just to spend the $20 for the card.

Once you are ready to activate it with your new card, ignore the paper about the automated number, call D*, and politely but firmly insist on having the access card department activate it. Don't let a front line CSR activate it. If you follow the paper and use the automated number, it has been my experience that the automated system can't handle owned receivers and it transfers you to a front line CSR. In every case, a front line CSR, called either directly or sent from the automated system has only been able to add a receiver as leased, which messes everything up.

If there is an issue like a small past due balance or something like that where the ACDT rep tells you they can make an exception and go ahead and activate it for you, my best advice is to just walk away. In all cases, when calling to confirm it can be added to your account as owned, politely ask them to notate your account and copy/paste all the information into your notes so it is ready for when you order the card. They have been doing that automatically now lately, but it is always good to ask. It has been my experience that it is helpful to get their employee ID as well, in case there is an issue later.


----------

